# What type of music do you listen to while coding?



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Or if any at all. I  tend to listen to metal, death metal or electrical metal. Mostly Electric metal here is one of my favorite bands.





Sometime I listen to Pop or vocaloid music. I mostly finding my self listening to stuff like what is above though.​


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

Well i cant really code just yet (but im learning and playing with it right now) but i usually listen to Video Game Music or Metal as well


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well i cant really code just yet (but im learning and playing with it right now) but i usually listen to Video Game Music or Metal as well


I save the video game music for when I go to sleep lmao. I find it soothing xD


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I save the video game music for when I go to sleep lmao. I find it soothing xD



Try that with good headphones or good speakers  lie onto your bed or something and close your eyes and just listen to it, its soo relaxing. I have nice speakers that have water in them and the water goes together with the music and it has light at the bottom and they get projected onto the cieling and it looks soo awsome


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Try that with good headphones or good speakers  lie onto your bed or something and close your eyes and just listen to it, its soo relaxing. I have nice speakers that have water in them and the water goes together with the music and it has light at the bottom and they get projected onto the cieling and it looks soo awsome



You just had to show me this at 7 in the morning. *prays to self* Please don't need coffee later


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> You just had to show me this at 7 in the morning. *prays to self* Please don't need coffee later


Well im free from work today  but you really should try it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well im free from work today  but you really should try it.


I don't have a job yet. Still in school  same thing applies though lol


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 22, 2016)

Try chiptunes, they give you a feeling of technology.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I don't have a job yet. Still in school  same thing applies though lol


Im in school too but im doing an apprenticeship right now haha  im 16 atm but i dont know why im 23 on here lol


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Try chiptunes, they give you a feeling of technology.


Added to the list.  

P.S
I am going to create a Coding playlist today and share it I think


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

DrCrygor07 said:


> Try chiptunes, they give you a feeling of technology.


Listen to the soundtrack of the matrix


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Im in school too but im doing an apprenticeship right now haha  im 16 atm but i dont know why im 24 on here lol


oh nice! i had a job before but had to quit due to complications


----------



## hii915 (Mar 22, 2016)

melodic death metal is life


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> oh nice! i had a job before but had to quit due to complications


Damn that sucks hope you find another one that's good for you


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Damn that sucks hope you find another one that's good for you


yee. I've been applying. So far nothing though.  Fucking economy


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> yee. I've been applying. So far nothing though.  Fucking economy


They replied to me after 2 months so yeah  you just have to be patient


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> They replied to me after 2 months so yeah  you just have to be patient


My expectation must be high since last time they called the next day xD


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 22, 2016)

Post-Hardcore~
Always Post-Hardcore.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

Wait.... This is a sub form. *Mind blown*

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Decided to make a quick playlist of 25  songs

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZsQx6bTv45EzsiiWIuGFpSPmF_6vloJT


----------



## hii915 (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Wait.... This is a sub form. *Mind blown*
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


kamelot! Fuck yeah


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

hii915 said:


> kamelot! Fuck yeah


yaye another fan!!!!


----------



## MissingNO123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Vocaloid music cause I'm a filthy weaboo


----------



## SomeGamer (Mar 22, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Or if any at all. I  tend to listen to metal, death metal or electrical metal. Mostly Electric metal here is one of my favorite bands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Justinde75 said:


> Well i cant really code just yet (but im learning and playing with it right now) but i usually listen to Video Game Music or Metal as well





hii915 said:


> melodic death metal is life


Then your programs are running on bare metal.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 22, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Then your programs are running on bare metal.


----------



## TVL (Mar 22, 2016)

I listen to SID music or nothing, I don't want any lyrics when I code.


----------



## TheMisterMees (Mar 27, 2016)

I like to listen to edm music like trap, house or dubstep


----------



## Sono (Mar 27, 2016)

SomeGamer said:


> Then your programs are running on bare metal.



Then listen to Wii=< and DS=< game music 

Anyways, when I'm like "I have nothing better to do", I listen to YTPMVs (mostly JonTron) while coding.
Or if I'm seriously working on a project, I listen to chiptune/videogame remixes/electro haus/non-extraWUB dubstep


----------

